# Is it necessary to wash endives before use?



## AlexR (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

English speakers call it witloof, chicory, Belgian endive... or just endive.
Anyway, this is what I'm talking about:

Résultats de la recherche d’image Google à partir de http://www.sicastpol.fr/legumes/320pixels/gd-endive.jpg

In France, endive is frequently grown hydroponically, i.e. only in water (no earth).

I often just cut it up and used it as a salad vegetable.

Do you wash it first, or is this needlessly anal retentive?

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## auntdot (Nov 5, 2007)

Love endive.  Always wash.  But then again we too are very retentive.

Don't think it hurts. If anything is contaminated it is only the outer leaves, so washing, or rather rinsing, is quick.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 5, 2007)

Being a hydroponic, it is probably unnecessary as being grown indoors or in a greenhouse it is less likely to have been exposed to toxic chemicals and being grown in water, shouldn't be gritty.  But if you want to wash it, there's no reason why you shouldn't, unless you are planning to fry it, then just make sure it is dry before you get it near the oil.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 5, 2007)

Washing won't really help with toxic chemicals, but all produce has been handled in some way, so it is a good idea to always wash it.


----------



## silentmeow (Nov 5, 2007)

I've watched the food handlers in several markets....their hands went funny places and then right back on the produce! I will always wash everything!


----------

